# Hot water/ice water method?



## Rocker420 (Jun 6, 2007)

My neighbor who used to grow along time ago was talking to me and told me a trick about when you harvest your plants. He explained that when its time to cut your plants, dont cut them first off, pull the roots out and clean them off. Then stick the roots in a bucket of really hot water for a few seconds then stick the roots in a bucket of ice cold water. The reason for this he said is that it will make all the THC in the roots shoot up into the buds and this would make it more potent. So i was just wondering if anyone has heard of this or tried it, and if so does it really work?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 6, 2007)

LMAO.. WOW this guy is crazy.. not you but your "neighbor"...

let me explain something. YOU SHOULDN"T BE TELLING YOUR NEIGHBORS YOU GROW! LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS.

THC is not stored in the roots man... it is made at leaf level in the trichomes.Don't take what i said as being a dingaling, but dude.... keep your mouth shut to people. And don't be taking advice from that neighbor again.
IF you want more THC, find a high THC strain.Otherwise only keeping a healthy plant and a healthy environment will help get you more resiney plants.But not necessarily more THC.But still it's mostly genetics.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> YOU SHOULDN"T BE TELLING YOUR NEIGHBORS YOU GROW! LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS.
> 
> but dude.... keep your mouth shut to people. And don't be taking advice from that neighbor again.



Well thanks for the info, it did sound a bit to extreame to work. You say there isnt any THC in roots though, how is this true when there is THC in seeds, seeds start off as a root right? but anyway, thanks for the info on not telling people. However i never told him i was growing, we were talking and he said something about him growing along time ago and then told me this so called "trick".


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 6, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> LMAO.. WOW this guy is crazy.. not you but your "neighbor"...
> 
> let me explain something. YOU SHOULDN"T BE TELLING YOUR NEIGHBORS YOU GROW! LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS.
> 
> ...



Any kind of proof or reading material that can back that up? I'd seriously be interested in reading it.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 6, 2007)

yup.. go to barnes and nobles and get yourself a good grow guide mate.. then you will see what's what. 
I suggest Mel Frank's Deluxe Marijuana Grower's Guide Revised Edition.You can find the info i told you in there, and on many grow sites.THC is produced at leaf level in the trichomes. Not in the roots or stems.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 7, 2007)

i learned something today. i didnt know that one.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 7, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> yup.. go to barnes and nobles and get yourself a good grow guide mate.. then you will see what's what.
> I suggest Mel Frank's Deluxe Marijuana Grower's Guide Revised Edition.You can find the info i told you in there, and on many grow sites.THC is produced at leaf level in the trichomes. Not in the roots or stems.



You are saying there is no THC in the stems or roots?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes.. However stems do often profuce trichomes on the outside of them that can be used for hash. Well good genetics normally do anyways. But no. THC isn't flowing in the stems or roots.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 7, 2007)

You know if there is one thing i have noticed in the past 5 months of being on this web site and reading what people do and find out. Is that there is alot of random ideas and methods on how to do things that dont seem like they would work but actually do. So maby my neighbor is crazy, but then again maby not. And i would like to hear what someone else has to say about THC in the plant. i really find it hard to belive that there isnt any THC flowing through the roots. Its a part of the plant, its like blood for humans...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 7, 2007)

Dude believe whatever you want. I mean you come on here asking advice then question it... any other experienced grower will tell you the same thing.Get yourself a good grow guide and you'll find the info there on where THC is produced... and it isn't in the roots and stems.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 7, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Dude believe whatever you want. I mean you come on here asking advice then question it... any other experienced grower will tell you the same thing.Get yourself a good grow guide and you'll find the info there on where THC is produced... and it isn't in the roots and stems.



I'm going to read up on it. I know people that have been growing for 40 years that have always told me something different.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 7, 2007)

Alright guys.  THC can be found throughout the whole plant.  It is produced (for the most part) in the leaves and then released into the trichomes, globules?.  There is THC in the roots but it is not worth any time, effort or most importantly, headaches of trying to extract it... Like for hash.  Also, I do believe, but am not positive, that any noticeable levels of THC would not be able to make the trek from the roots to the buds just in a matter of a few minutes before harvest.  

An easy way to test this is to just water your soil with hot water and then cold water.  Give it a whirl and report back.  Then we all can sleep easy!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 7, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Alright guys.  THC can be found throughout the whole plant.  It is produced (for the most part) in the leaves and then released into the trichomes, globules?.  There is THC in the roots but it is not worth any time, effort or most importantly, headaches of trying to extract it... Like for hash.  Also, I do believe, but am not positive, that any noticeable levels of THC would not be able to make the trek from the roots to the buds just in a matter of a few minutes before harvest.
> 
> An easy way to test this is to just water your soil with hot water and then cold water.  Give it a whirl and report back.  Then we all can sleep easy!



That's what I was  thinking. I have always been told by old timers to leave the roots attached when drying so that the buds may gain the THC content that is in the roots. I don't know that it makes any difference or is of any signifigance at all, but I will continue to do it.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Dude believe whatever you want. I mean you come on here asking advice then question it... any other experienced grower will tell you the same thing.



Well Mr.Wakenbake your right, if i were to have said your wrong about the hot water/cold water trick. But i didnt ASK you if there IS THC in the roots, because as DL said, there is...Maby not enough to worry about or give a ****, but in the end there is. 



			
				DLtoker said:
			
		

> An easy way to test this is to just water your soil with hot water and then cold water.  Give it a whirl and report back.



Def will give that a try and post on any kind of difference *IF* any....


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 8, 2007)

I really thought the general concensus was that this is a myth. At other web sites also. 



			
				Rocker420 said:
			
		

> Def will give that a try and post on any kind of difference *IF* any....


I really hope that you make a controlled experiment with 100's of plants and a good way to test THC levels through out the whole plant. It will be good to have reliable data.

Don't forget to hang upside down and let gravity help move the THC.

Good luck


----------



## EldestChron (Jun 8, 2007)

While I would agree this seems unlikely, I think there's a bit of a different way to look at it. Heat expands things, makes particles move faster. While the actual roots of the plant, are mostly always taking in water/nutrients right, you'd figure they're free of THC. Then again higher up the plant in say the brances, are providing all the necessary chemicals to catalyse that THC. So if it were possible the heat caused the plant to push out some of the chemcials and maybe forcefully create some reaction, that even if the chemicals were not truly THC they might add to the high when you smoke it? And like osmosis, there can only be so high of concentrations of a certain molecule, so there's like a little bit of everything everywhere in the plant to make its equilibrium. Anyways that's all theory so don't rag on me if you don't agree


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 8, 2007)

The concentration of THC varies in different parts of the plant, being higher in the bracts, flowers and leaves and lower in the stems, seeds and roots.

THC doesn't *move* as a result of gravity or boiling. Boiling the roots won't do a thing for you.

Hanging it upside down doesn't do anything either.

THC is oil based and stays exactly where it's formed. You can extract it from the plant matter, but nothing you do is going to move it from one part of the plant to another.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 8, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The concentration of THC varies in different parts of the plant, being higher in the bracts, flowers and leaves and lower in the stems, seeds and roots.
> 
> THC doesn't *move* as a result of gravity or boiling. Boiling the roots won't do a thing for you.
> 
> ...



Well Thank you Stoney for clearing this up for me.


----------

